# I don't care where a photo is taken



## lostprophet (Aug 18, 2008)

To all of you that think that taking photos of animals at a wildlife centre is fake, close this thread, move on, your confusing me with someone that cares

To all of you that don't care where a photo is taken, enjoy


*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES*

1




2




3




4




5




6


----------



## Overread (Aug 18, 2008)

.......I hate you


you have no idea how much I hate you!

ok maybe hate is too strong a word - envious, jealous!
Great photos one and all! And at least for once I can pick a favourite - number 2 for the interaction it shows 

Great work - keep it up


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd like you a lot better...if you used a photo host that wasn't blocked by SonicWall.


----------



## Overread (Aug 18, 2008)

photobucket is blocked to you -- ouch you must see the site very empty


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 18, 2008)

> photobucket is blocked to you -- ouch you must see the site very empty


Yes...the last 8 months or so (since they put in Sonicwall) have been hard for me on the forum.


----------



## Overread (Aug 18, 2008)

Can't you get access from anywhere else (or nicly ask the people upstairs to let the bucket through?)


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 18, 2008)

I tried...but they told be that they couldn't (or didn't want to) let specific site's through.  They said it was done by categories...but I don't know what category this would fall into, to be blocked.

I think it has to do with key words.  I can view my photobucket main page, but not the log-in-page.  I can even view my galleries but when I click on any specific image, it's blocked.

I can see it all when I go home...but the boss at home is a lot less tolerant of me spending time on the forum.


----------



## mack1time (Aug 18, 2008)

Fantastic Work!!!!
All are superb and quality shots!


----------



## Overread (Aug 18, 2008)

hahaha!
you need an inbetween place - a pub with wireless or an internet cafe with booze


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 18, 2008)

> you need an inbetween place - a pub with wireless or an internet cafe with booze


I just got an iPOD touch, which has internet access.  Unfortunately, we don't have a Wifi network...at least not that I can find from my office.


----------



## MissMia (Aug 18, 2008)

Gorgeous photos LP! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Arran Lomas (Aug 18, 2008)

I totally agree! it's the quality of the photo that counts, and number 2 just proves it, truly beautiful!


----------



## Montana (Aug 18, 2008)

All are very pleasing!  Great detail and exposure! 

Derrick


----------



## DeadEye (Aug 18, 2008)

LP this is TOP NOTCH STUFF  , you continue to set the standard of excellance that I aspire to one day achive.  Thank you for sharing.  

Dan


----------



## kundalini (Aug 18, 2008)

So.......................

That means it's okay to shoot from a zoo or a preserve?


Good, that's what I thought.



Awesome shots LP.

:thumbsup: for #1, 2 & 5.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 18, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful work brother.:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## photo28 (Aug 18, 2008)

You and Chiller should both make a calendar out of your zoo work, you'll make a fortune, trust me! :hail:


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Aug 18, 2008)

Great series! 

I don't care where a photo is taken; but I do admittedly feel better about my own work if I can track an animal down and get a good shot of it in the wild. 

But at the end of the day it really, really doesn't matter where a photo is taken. I mean, unless it's for some special assignment that requires certain locations or whatever, but that's a totally different subject. 

Again, great series.


----------



## matt-l (Aug 19, 2008)

although i agree with Trent. that attracting an animal is always a nicer feeling, at the end of it all, you might not see one for days, when you can drive an hour and get shots like these!

and these are  definitely not fake, they are still wild animals.


great shots, #2 being my fave. 


:thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 19, 2008)

Another great series, LP! You've captured their watchful, and their playful, natures.


----------



## KamaKazzy (Aug 19, 2008)

Ah, be my buddy! I love foxes.
Eh, who cares WHERE you took the pic...there are ALL great either way.


----------



## 250Gimp (Aug 19, 2008)

All great shots!!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Aug 19, 2008)

matt-l said:


> although i agree with Trent. that attracting an animal is always a nicer feeling, at the end of it all, you might not see one for days, when you can drive an hour and get shots like these!
> 
> and these are  definitely not fake, they are still wild animals.
> 
> ...



Definitely. I mean, the end result is by far the most important thing. Some of my own personal favorite wildlife shots have been taken at refuges. Of course, I will still be most proud of the shots I took out in the wild, just because I had to be super patient for the shots. But the better shots are probably the refuge ones, haha.


----------



## pm63 (Aug 19, 2008)

Woo! I love them! No. 2 is absolutely gorgeous! I'm a complete sucker for furry creatures and this only feeds my addicion!


Still though... cats will one day rule the world.


----------



## John_Olexa (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice shots!! I know a lot of Stock agencies & some magazines require you to specify shots taken in captivity.


----------



## uplander (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't hve a problem with pics taken at a nature center , zoo or sancturary as long as the person devulges this info. But doing so and passing it off as "In the wild" or withholding this info and making it appear to be in the wild is wrong and a slap in the face to those who spend the time and energy to capture in habitat pics.

Nice pics tho LP.


----------



## Tolyk (Aug 19, 2008)

These rock! I love foxes, yet every time I go to the zoo, the foxes are hiding on me


----------



## KD5NRH (Aug 22, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Yes...the last 8 months or so (since they put in Sonicwall) have been hard for me on the forum.



Just write "this photo has been moved or deleted" on a post-it note and stick it on your monitor wherever an ErrorBucket pic is supposed to be.  It's pretty much the same effect.  This is the first thread I've seen in a while with actual photos from them instead of the above.


----------



## Remote (Aug 22, 2008)

A++++!  I just love the second shot!  It's so cute!


----------



## BoblyBill (Aug 22, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> *To all of you that think that taking photos of animals at a wildlife centre is fake, close this thread, move on, your confusing me with someone that cares*
> 
> To all of you that don't care where a photo is taken, enjoy


 

A great picture is a great picture my friend. period.


----------



## doenoe (Aug 22, 2008)

dude........awesome.......period.....(no not that kind of period)


----------



## Casey (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## jas00n_86 (Sep 10, 2008)

I enjoyed looking at those. This is the kind of the thing I want to get into. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bazza (Sep 10, 2008)

As always great.. no 2 and 5 for me..


----------



## Dave127 (Sep 10, 2008)

Great shots. I'm with most, number 2 is my favorite.


----------



## Heck (Sep 10, 2008)

If you really want to piss off the haters. Tell them the animals were trained to pose for you too! lol. I took a wild deer photo in my slippers in my back yard one time. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Michaelaw (Sep 12, 2008)

Number 1....And I don't care if the darned thing's stuffed! That Sir is a beautiful image!


----------



## Raze (Sep 12, 2008)

I love number 2 - the expressions are so cute!
(OK, I love all of them but 2's my fav).


----------



## invisible (Sep 12, 2008)

Holy smokes, number 2 is off the charts! Not only did you capture a beautiful moment with those foxy expressions, but also the comp is superb! The position of the ears and snouts, the little hairs on both foxes' bodies, and even the grass... all seem to converge in the same place. W-O-W.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Sep 12, 2008)

that second shot warrants an 'awwwwwww'


----------



## asiadrabik (Sep 14, 2008)

Great photos.Congratulations!!!


----------



## duncanp (Sep 14, 2008)

blah blah blah blah blah blah good blah blah

blah blah 

etc

:thumbup:


----------



## KD5NRH (Oct 6, 2008)

Heck said:


> I took a wild deer photo in my slippers in my back yard one time.



How did you get a wild deer into your slippers?


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 6, 2008)

KD5NRH said:


> How did you get a wild deer into your slippers?


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 21, 2008)

oops, I didn't reply to this to say many thanks everyone

Many thanks everyone


----------



## Chiller (Oct 21, 2008)

I still think they are o.k, for wildlife center shots. 



kiddin bro


----------



## poppy67 (Oct 22, 2008)

_I haven't been on in a while I've been off getting married but oh what gorgeous shots to come back too.. I'm green with envy wishing they were mine! :thumbup:_


----------



## dwol (Oct 22, 2008)

Very beautiful photos LP , and as everyone has been saying, I would have to agree, no. 2 = awesome!


----------

